# Working off board?



## ArabianChic (Mar 29, 2011)

My mom and I work off some of our board by going out to the farm once a week and doing all of the chores and cleaning the barn.
I don't know how likely they would be to give you that option....some barns don't like to do that because if the person isn't true to their word then they are loosing money (I'm not saying you would be like that though!). 
I would just ask and see what they say. Only being 4 minutes from the place (Gosh you're lucky!! We have to drive 1/2 an hour!) they might say yes has you won't have far to drive.


----------



## starlinestables (Nov 24, 2008)

Alot of barns don't like to do this because that's more people to be responsible for especially ones that are likely to make mistakes. If your barn has a live on site ranch hand, your chances of getting work are slim. 

I love to have boarders work off board personally because they are more likely to show up.. after all their horse suffers too if their late/mess something up. Generally, you should expect to pay the first months board and then work off your next check. If they are reluctant, you can try being extra tidy and overly helpful and perhaps they will reconsider.


----------



## Equus_girl (Jan 25, 2009)

Thank-you for the great advice!! Yes, I would be very close to the stables. Its actually a 2 minute drive in a car, but 4 minutes by bicycle which I would use. So that is definitely close enough for me! lol!


----------



## Poseidon (Oct 1, 2010)

I worked off my board and sort of still do? It's awkward. My BO leased a barn from someone and was more a BM (I never even saw the guy that actually owned the building). He and a couple friends bought out a barn nearby that is much bigger and obviously had previous boarders. So those people kind of have first dibs on working off board now (and my BO knows I couldn't afford to board at that place to begin with, so he's keeping my boarding cost is what it was at his old barn..and much lower than everyone else's. Shhhh! Nobody knows for obvious reasons). 

Anyway! I would go in the morning and eventually started bringing my bf because he wanted the exercise. We did 8 stalls and turned out the horses. Right before we moved barns, we had just worked out the perfect rhythm and usually were done in an hour and half, but were continually shaving off time. It takes getting used to a rhythm. The first day I did it, I was there for like 5 hours cleaning because I'm a neatfreak like that and my body wasn't used it. I'm much better now. 

My BO loved that I did it because I only did it on the weekends, which meant his weekends were free for him to have time for his kids and whatnot.


----------



## Quariesian (Apr 22, 2011)

A person I knew worked off both board and lessons and trained her own horse when she was only eight years old.

Some people may allow this but others are how ArabianChic put it, might feel they are losing money. If I were an owner of a boarding facility I probably wouldn't want everyone working off everything if it was my only way of making money.

Many problems could arise.  No harm in asking though!!


----------



## horserider1 (Apr 24, 2011)

I worked off my lessons when I was riding one hour privates a couple times a week.I came in on Saturdays, and for every hour I worked, I got 8 dollars off my lesson. I cleaned stalls, scrubbed buckets, groomed horses, and exercised some horses. I only did it for a couple months, the barn hired 3 full-time barn hands who took my job.


----------



## Carleen (Jun 19, 2009)

I work off part of my board. I go one day per week and do stalls, paddocks and waters. It takes about an hour. My BO takes off $5 per horse, per day that I work - so right now it equals to being $80 cheaper per month.


----------



## mls (Nov 28, 2006)

ArabianChic said:


> I don't know how likely they would be to give you that option....some barns don't like to do that because if the person isn't true to their word then they are loosing money .


No - it's not losing money - it's not making the money to pay the hay supplier, feed co-op, electric company, insurance, taxes.

We decided not to offer it. Also eliminates the boarders feeling anyone is being treated extra good - or neglected. No favorites - or anyone being 'picked' on by the boarders. Prevents burn out from all the time spent working at the barn and not having fun with your horse. Not to mention -headache or cramps, cold or hot, snow or rain, chores have to be done.

We have a couple of boarders who have been there for years. They know the routine and know the horses. If both my husband and I have to be out of town over night, we trust them to cover.


----------



## jxclass19 (Feb 1, 2009)

I have worked off board at two different places. At one place I had to clean 14 stalls once a week to cover $300 board for one horse. And the place I am now they charge $150/horse pasture board and I work the horses they are trying to sell in exchange for 2 horses board.


----------



## Lisa Marie (Apr 26, 2011)

If a ran a barn I would not offer it to my boarders because of the reason mls mentioned. Plus I think it would just make the math more complicated. However if I had the opportunity as a horse owner to work off my board I surely would!


----------



## Azale1 (Jul 5, 2010)

A lot of stables do this. Especially during these times when they know that many people are struggling with money. My old trainer has a couple people working off partial board. They feed and clean half the stalls a few times a week. She has also been known to do full work board for a select few people. It never hurts to ask, and especially if it is a smaller sized place even more likely cause would probably enjoy the help.


----------



## saraltx (Jun 17, 2009)

I used to work off my board, and while it can be a great option, I can only advice anyone interested in this to be very clear about what and how much work will be expected in return for how much board, lessons, training or such. In my case, it hasn't been clear at all, and I was asked to do more and more work. About 15 hours a week for $300 board was common. In the end, the only solution was to get away from the place entirely, which was unfortunate, since I liked the facility.


----------



## MacabreMikolaj (May 9, 2009)

Agreed, make sure you're very clear. I've had it work wonderfully for me, at a professional Dressage barn where I basically took over as a "manager" of sorts and just became her right hand woman and trusted individual to handle affairs while she was gone to clinics and such. However, I dedicated myself as a regular worker, so basically instead of wages it paid for my board on two horses.

For Shay-la, it ended disastrously, with the woman taking ridiculous advantage of her. Nothing was agreed upon, just a random 10 hours a month to cover board and basically it just turned into the woman giving us some sob story why she couldn't do chores, or unload hay or work with a dangerous horse and every single time we went out to ride, Shay-la got roped into doing chores because of it (and I'd end up helping to make it go faster). 

So yes, a lot of smaller barns are grateful for the help, often a chunk of your board is above and beyond the actual cost of food and if they don't have stable hands, it's nice to get that extra help to relieve some of the pressure of them. Just make sure you're VERY clear about expectations!


----------



## lucky2008 (Aug 17, 2010)

If I wanted to work to get money off of my board I would get $1 a stall! Not worth the time at my place my lady is a royal b-word
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## aspin231 (Mar 20, 2010)

I worked off board for a while, but as someone else posted... The work just became more and more and soon enough I was babysitting and exercising sale horses and doing pony rides blah blah blah without any extra compensation. I got royally taken advantage of.


----------



## megm5441 (Mar 7, 2011)

I work at the barn Sam is boarded at. I like the way we do it, because it makes it much more flexible. I work 2 days a week, mucking stalls, working with young horses and riding a couple of her horses. She pays me each time I work instead of taking it off of his board. I think this works better. We have a set price for each task that I do, so much for cleaning stalls, working with the young horses and riding. I love doing it, I am finally getting to work with horses the way that I wanted to.

But, like everyone else has said, make sure you know what is expected for how much money. And stick to it.


----------



## ilovemyPhillip (Apr 4, 2009)

I pay off half my board by doing odd-jobs. Like, fixing fences, cleaning tack, cleaning their house, and training babies. But I'm pretty close to my trainer, and I'm giving her 25% of my horse's sale (seeing as he'll only be there a maximum of 3 more months). Some barns don't allow it, but it doesn't hurt to ask.


----------



## natisha (Jan 11, 2011)

As a barn owner I've tried making deals, I seem to get ripped off every time. It was a lot of no call/no show, so I'm rushing to get things done at the last minute, not being paid board or always later & later, unsafe horse handling practices etc. Meanwhile their horses were still getting top notch care.
I just do it myself now, less headaches.


----------

